
Elsevier sues Russian scientist for publishing papers - scotty79
http://www.iflscience.com/editors-blog/research-pirate-makes-millions-scientific-papers-available-free
======
mirimir
> However, academic publishers such as Elsevier say that monetizing these
> papers brings in vital funding for ongoing academic research, enabling
> authors and scholarly societies to obtain vital revenue.

There is some truth to that, in that publications in top journals help
scientists get funded. But the credibility of top journals depends on _pro
bono_ work by editors and reviewers. Also, reputations of top journals go back
decades, in some cases centuries. Current owners of academic publishers are
just parasites.

